# Henry J



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a drag car I finished.
Later,
fordcowboy


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet J. I always liked that body.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sweet and you named it after me. i am so flattered!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Man I likes that Henry J!!! Sure like those chrome pipes hanging down!!! Nice wheel choice also. Are you running a small or big block Chevy motor??? Looking goooooood :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... RM


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Sweet little package! I agree RM, those pipes look hot.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I've always liked a tight little HJ.
This one is very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice!!!!! Pipes and wheels make it just right!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Electric Blue...*

Nice job FCB... :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Nice Henry J*

Awesome Car & the rims and pipe look great - FCB! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Zooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom*

fordcowboy,

Henry J Drag car...Oh yeah! :woohoo:


Bob...I sometimes get to ride in a real one with my Wifes BRO...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice Cowboy!

Howz she go?


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

SWEET Fordcowboy! Reminds me of the one they races on the Pinks All Out episode! Thanks for sharing!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Very Nice Lendell Ya gotta love those Henry J's. Theres a guy who has one and races it at our local drag strip he has a 440 Mopar in it and it's wicked fast.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Great work Lendell.... Love those pipes!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Thanks for taking a look. One thing I'd like for everyone to try. If you have a set of aluminum wheels like in the picture. Chuck them up in a dremel, get a q-trip & brasso. Polish them w/ the brasso as they spin & they'll go from aluminum to a mirror finish. It's awesome. The headers are from an Ideal Mustang Rat trap. The car does run pretty good. 
--fordcowboy


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fcb,
Looks great. Wheels polished up nicely! Great tip. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

